# What are the 10 most important things a medical student must know?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

If you are a new medico who has recently enrolled in the course then there are certain things that need to be known.

It's not Hard Work Only
Give yourself a little Headspace
Give time to exercise
Never Ignore Your Parents
You Will Have In-depth Knowledge
I learned these things at All Saints University College of Medicine when I was doing my MD Degree there, there are a few suggestions I want to give all the new medical students.

So, these were some of the things that you need to know as a medical student


----------

